# holden conversion



## Piriaka (Jun 10, 2012)

What?? I am thinking about a rear bumper and lower valance from the latest 1.4 turbo model. Looks good!


----------



## Drewsiph87 (Feb 17, 2011)

This was dicussed months ago. It is doable but would cost alot, you would need to order the part, pay fees for having it imported and then get it painted.

Prices and Part #:::

$526.35 - Front Bumper - 95474495
$1.38 - Bumper Tow Point Cover - 95971871
$63.39 - Extension Under - 95983783
$155.38 - Lower Rad Grille - 95963134

Total: $746.50

And that is to just purchase all the parts for the front end, so after having it shipped and painted you will have spent well over 1200 for just the front bumper.


----------



## bjballar41 (May 15, 2012)

what is extension under? and u wouldnt need a new hood?


----------



## Drewsiph87 (Feb 17, 2011)

The hoods are the same shape. Not to sure what the extension under is, but I would guess some type shield that brackets to the front end, like with the RS front ends.


----------



## bjballar41 (May 15, 2012)

ahh ok. guess ill do some more research on it. does anyone know if dealers here can order those parts?


----------

